# Rabbits in with the Goats



## rodney757 (May 12, 2010)

I am going to start a colony and was wondering if I could build a pen for the rabbits within the goat pen. I would get 4' wire and bury it 2' deep. That would leave a 2' fence above ground which the goats would easily be able to jump to get in with the rabbits. Would that be okay or would the goats terrorize the rabbits.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

the goats would eat the bunny food or spend their time messing with the bunny food container.


----------



## rodney757 (May 12, 2010)

I was planning on building a feeding hutch and I would make the entrance small enough so the goats wouldn't be able to get in.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

We used to have goats and I might be worried about their hooves when they jump....but beyond that, I used to have a buck that could (and did) climb fencing. Something to think about if your not going to have a cover.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

the goats wont hurt the rabbits, as long as you keep the rabbit food safe from them, but if you only have a two foot fence above ground then you wont be keeping the rabbits in at all, you will have rabbits running amuck all over, rabbits climb rather well surpriseingly,


----------



## rodney757 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, how high do you recommend the fence to be?


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Something to take into consideration is worm load and parasites. I knew of someone who did what your considering. Her rabbits ended up dieing from a botfly infestation. Also a goat could step on young rabbits, some might even fuss with older rabbits. Its probably not a good idea.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Having a 'completely' enclose goat proof rabbit pen may work. But goat proofing would have to be the top priority. It would have to have something over the top that can hold the weight of a goat if one manages to climb or jump up there.

They will smell those yummy rabbit dishes with food and they wont give up trying to get in there. Goats cant resist rabbit food.
They are also curious and that too will get them trying to get in there.

The rabbits wont have peace nor food if the goats can get in.

And there will be a risk of a rabbit accidentally getting stepped on. It doesnt take much to fatally injure a rabbit and hooves are almost guaranteed to do just that.

Not a good idea.

If your going to build something goat proof you may as well just build it outside of the goat area.


----------



## rodney757 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. I guess it would just be better to build something outside the goat pen. 

How high should the fence be so the rabbits can't climb out?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

rodney757 said:


> Thanks. I guess it would just be better to build something outside the goat pen.
> 
> How high should the fence be so the rabbits can't climb out?


When I had standard size rex and satins I needed a 5 ft. fence.
Also I had to lay fencing flat under the surface of the ground. They can dig in the middle of the pen and work their way very deep and out! They can tunnel quite aways if they want to.

Remember with nothing over it there is a risk of *****, owls, weasels and such getting in and killing the rabbits. Many predators love rabbit for dinner.


----------



## rodney757 (May 12, 2010)

Do you think if I had wire fence up 2' and then electric strands above the wire placed 6" apart would keep them in?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

rodney757 said:


> Do you think if I had wire fence up 2' and then electric strands above the wire placed 6" apart would keep them in?


I wouldn't try it myself. They are really small and I wouldn't want to risk the zap shocking them. 
Plus, buns have been known to have sudden death heart attacks just from a simple fright. 
I imagine getting a surprise jolt may be enough to cause death from pure fright.
Plus theres the risk of entanglement if they jump and dont clear it. 
~Picture bunny hanging by its neck, leg, body, in tangled hot wire.~
Not something I would try.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

RiverPines said:


> I wouldn't try it myself. They are really small and I wouldn't want to risk the zap shocking them.
> Plus, buns have been known to have sudden death heart attacks just from a simple fright.
> I imagine getting a surprise jolt may be enough to cause death from pure fright.
> Plus theres the risk of entanglement if they jump and dont clear it.
> ...


In theory, this sounds good. But every indoor pet rabbit I've ever owned (And there have been a few) has at some point chewed through a forgotten electrical cord ranging from phone chargers to lamps to LARGE air conditioner window units and all have not only lived to tell the tell, but lived to chew again. Granted, I don't know what the charge is on these things compared to a low voltage electric wire, but I thought for sure the air conditioner would have done him in! (Instead, I almost did. I'd just put it in THAT DAY.)

Basically, I don't think electric wire would work primarily because the rabbit would probably just do a surprised flip right out of the fence and I'd say odds are not good that it wouldn't try again.

Also, I kept a big old blind flemish mix in a large dog kennel with two nigerian dwarf goats, a couple of mallard drakes, and two laying hens. All had regular care including increased attention to worming and possible problems that could be caused by not only housing that many animals in the same area, but in the same SMALL area. I fed all the animals simultaneously twice a day and they learned to gobble their respective feed because they knew there were no second chances.  Free choice hay kept the rabbit and goats happy and scratching and foraging occupied the birds. Seeing them all scramble for kitchen waste was a really funny sight!

When I was going to be working in the yard in the afternoons before their evening feeding, I would let them all out and they came running when I opened the feed shed.

I can't picture it working in a production kind of way, but it worked quite well for a mish-mash of farm yard odds and ends and was quite amusing for visitors.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

PulpFaction said:


> In theory, this sounds good. But every indoor pet rabbit I've ever owned (And there have been a few) has at some point chewed through a forgotten electrical cord ranging from phone chargers to lamps to LARGE air conditioner window units and all have not only lived to tell the tell, but lived to chew again. Granted, I don't know what the charge is on these things compared to a low voltage electric wire, but I thought for sure the air conditioner would have done him in! (Instead, I almost did. I'd just put it in THAT DAY.)
> 
> Basically, I don't think electric wire would work primarily because the rabbit would probably just do a surprised flip right out of the fence and I'd say odds are not good that it wouldn't try again.
> 
> ...


Electric cords are totally different than hot wire. They way the electric runs is different. It takes combination's of actions to get zapped by electric cords, even 220's.
A hot wire is made to zap all that touches it, period.
It will zap a rabbit.
Its used to keep wild buns out of gardens.
They dont drop dead from fright easily like our domesticated friends can.
Wild buns also have a lifespan of a year if lucky!!
I prefer to have my domestics live longer.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

a four or five foot fence with chicken wire up 3feet of this will keep them in, if you put a solid structure in the center of the pen that they can get under comfortably they will dig their burrows under that, build them a feeding station or something, mine have all their burrows under the chicken coop, they have not dug OUT in over two years,


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Another reason to build outside of the goat pasture is because goats will break welded wire fencing. Especially if it's 2' high and they learn to itch their bellies on it.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

I built goat style stalls (three feet tall - 4'x4' square) in an old bike shed and then made movable tops with 2x4's and welded wire for my rabbits. They live on the ground (cement slab in shed) and love to burrow in their bedding. I use 5 gal buckets tipped on the sides for hiding spaces - one used her bucket for a nest box, I put in the bottom tray from their cages and filled it with clean sandbox sand, and they get scrap blocks of wood for climbing and chewing in addition to fresh clover and such. There are windows in the shed that I open to catch the breeze and they let filtered sunlight in. The rabbits have never been happier.
When the top is not secured, they get out with one quick jump faster than you can think, I wouldn't do this type of set up without a top - too many things like the bedding, food and a rabbit for dinner, it attracts even the smallest predator. Also, I'd use a small gauge hardware cloth to keep as many rats and mice out as possible. When I feed my rabbits, my trusty old tom cat follows me in and does some fine dinning himself, plus I use bucket traps (bucket, string and water) to keep the rodent population down. Some summers, I get a barn swallow in the shed - they keep the paper wasps and flying insects out, but at times the bird poop isn't worth it.
good luck with your set up, I hope you find a design and location that will work for you


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

but could you please explain your bucket trap, Lilandra?

How does the string tie in, so to speak?


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

MaggieJ said:


> but could you please explain your bucket trap, Lilandra?
> 
> How does the string tie in, so to speak?


I saw it on the board somewhere about non poisonous rodent control, works like a charm but not for the queezy...
(here's the link to the thread, mine is a modified version -- http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=339430&highlight=bucket+trap)
I fill the 5 gal bucket 1/4 of the way with water and where the handle is I tied a piece of fishing line across the bucket top...then I tie a small stick with peanut butter on it and dangle it into the bucket. The bucket handle leans against the wall joist where I have seen mice climbing - they climb up onto the bucket, across the string and fall into the water and drown. When I see a live mouse, I take the bucket out to the field and call for my tom cat and he gets a clean mouse dinner. The other lazy piles that look like cats will eat the dead things from the bucket if I put it into their food dish. Worse thing that has happened with this bucket trap - my dog got his head stuck in it trying to eat the peanut butter once... it was kinda funny but sad at the same time.

hope it helps


----------



## rodney757 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I have an old batting cage net that I'm thinking I will use to cover the top. If I attach the net to the 2 ft fence, would they be able to chew through it?

If they'll chew through it, I will just build a taller fence.

I am planning on building a feeding hutch to put in the middle so they will burrow under that.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Rodney, if you can keep the goats from destroying the set-up, I bet it can work. Especially if you get a larger breed that is not as spry as some of the smaller guys I've had. Something heavy like a Californian or Flemish might be more likely to stay put.

But, you know...you just have to look at these situations as an experiment and a work in progress. Personally, I kinda think raising rabbits in secure wire cages in a sterile barn is kinda boring.  Predictable! If you like predictable, well, this might prove to not be your thing. If you like experimenting and seeing what you can get away with utilizing what you have on hand, then go for it. Be a little unconventional and accept the fact that you may spend a lot of time chasing some escapees and have some losses before you get it tweaked...but you'll learn a lot in the process!

Keep us updated!


----------



## rodney757 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, I plan on putting the rabbits next to the goat pen now. I think I'll just give this a try and see how it works.

I currently have 2 californians in cages and find it kind of boring. That's why I thought about doing a colony.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

rodney757 said:


> Thanks, I plan on putting the rabbits next to the goat pen now. I think I'll just give this a try and see how it works.
> 
> I currently have 2 californians in cages and find it kind of boring. That's why I thought about doing a colony.


bunnies on the ground left to do bunny things is fun to watch... make sure you handle them frequently so they don't get too independent and wild spirited. ALSO - keep the water dishes off the ground and secure them to the side of the cage. My rabbits like to toss their dishes and as they jump, run and dig thru the bedding--those dishes get spilled and dirty.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry (Jul 17, 2005)

I don't think the goats would be able to handle the amount of copper sulfate in the rabbit feed. plus there is always the chance the bunnies may not like the goats in their territory. Some will bite to defend it. Id be worried they'd bite the goats, and hurt them. A rabbit can inflict a very serious wound if it wants to.


----------

